# Lance may be stripped of 6th tour win



## tripod (Aug 2, 2004)

CNN is reporting that Lance Armstrong may be stripped of his 6th Tour de France title.

In a random check for banned substances, 3 were found in Armstrong's hotel room.

The 3 substances banned by the French, that were found in his hotel room were as follows:

(1) Toothpaste
(2) Deodorant
(3) Soap

The French officials also found several other items which they had never seen before including a testicle and a backbone...


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

tripod said:


> CNN is reporting that Lance Armstrong may be stripped of his 6th Tour de France title.
> 
> In a random check for banned substances, 3 were found in Armstrong's hotel room.
> 
> ...


wow... you really are one of those bright light bulbs, huh?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

<A href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11551">a bad joke is still bad the second time</a>


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

tripod said:


> did it ever occur to you dicks that I may have just heard it for the first time somewhere else? Pardon me for trying to talk to roadies. I should have known better. No wonder you all get the finger from motorists.


Nice first three posts... all right here in this thread.


----------



## Icefrk13 (Jul 2, 2004)

I liked it. Did not here it the first time though.


----------



## MellowJohnny (Aug 3, 2004)

*Easy Killer!*



izibo said:


> wow... you really are one of those bright light bulbs, huh?


Thought it was funny.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

*First time I saw it....*

...and I thought it was damn funny, thanks for posting it. (And yes, I am a confirmed roadie.)




tripod said:


> CNN is reporting that Lance Armstrong may be stripped of his 6th Tour de France title.
> 
> In a random check for banned substances, 3 were found in Armstrong's hotel room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

I thought it was humorous. 

Some ought to consider decaf, perhaps..


----------



## MountainPro (Jan 14, 2003)

tripod said:


> CNN is reporting that Lance Armstrong may be stripped of his 6th Tour de France title.
> 
> In a random check for banned substances, 3 were found in Armstrong's hotel room.
> 
> ...


the French dont hate Lance...people like you help to fuel this BS...its not doing anyone any favours..


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*tripod,*

tripod, please check your RBR forum private messages.

thanks.

-moderator


----------



## MellowJohnny (Aug 3, 2004)

*Decaf is right.*



MountainPro said:


> the French dont hate Lance...people like you help to fuel this BS...its not doing anyone any favours..


It's a joke.


----------

